

Box, Inc. S-1 - awwstn
http://secfilings.nasdaq.com/filingFrameset.asp?FileName=0001193125-14-439087%2Etxt&FilePath=%5C2014%5C12%5C10%5C&CoName=BOX+INC&FormType=S-1%2FA&RcvdDate=12%2F10%2F2014&pdf=

======
caseyf7
So their loss is increasing quarterly and then they sign this massive lease
(below)? Did they lease out both towers?

In September 2014, we entered into a lease for approximately 340,000 square
feet in Redwood City, California, which lease expires in 2028. We plan to use
this space as our new corporate headquarters and to sublease a portion of this
space.

